#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  阿拉斯加準備立法　禁止人性侵動物

## 奇奇

美國阿拉斯加州準備立法，禁止人性侵動物，也就是俗稱的（人獸交）。日前阿拉斯加一名二十六歲男子，把鄰居的狗帶進樹林，綑綁在樹上，對狗進行性侵。在此之前，這名男子曾經兩次強暴一名男童。此事發生後，阿拉斯加考慮通過法令，把（人獸交）列為犯罪，可以判處一年徒刑，併科罰金一萬美元。美國已經有三十五個州立法，把（人獸交）列為犯罪。美國研究顯示，性侵動物的人，通常都有潛在攻擊性，他們找不到發洩性慾的人或兒童後，才用動物發洩性慾。為制止這種性犯罪以及保護動物權益，有必要立法，禁止（人獸交）。


本狼非常不喜歡a片的人獸交...(當然沒看過)
希望多一些國家立法保護動物

----------


## 許狼中將

關於這個立法中將相當贊成！
真搞不懂為甚麼會有人想找動物做那檔子事？

----------


## 迷龍

> 關於這個立法中將相當贊成！


*贊成立法+!*
我覺得...人獸交很變態...
很不喜歡！！
(即使會得罪些特定獸或人我也還是要說)


就算再怎麼愛他，我想動物多半沒有意願跟人類XX
至少是我就不想。

動物不能說話，但也不能當他沒感覺。

----------


## 獠也

支持立法+1

動物被性侵也是會感到難過的...
之前聽過某之狗被性侵...
結果牠沮喪到...不吃不喝...
結果狗狗...死了...

所以絕對支持立法!!!

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

贊成+1

好像有些人就是太閒，才會找動物做那種事情= ="


總之敝狼贊成立法+1

----------


## 月下白狐

贊成+1 

以前我讀過報紙講說北歐幾個國家的性侵害案例中,過半數的受害者不是人類(其中馬為數不少)
 :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## 弦狼IRON

如果沒有那種「忍不住了就找動物搞」的廢渣，根本不需要這種法律。

不過就是有這種廢渣。

或許還牽涉「人類中心主義」的影響，認為動物是屬於人類管轄，要殺要剮要燒要燙都沒問題，就很自然的當發洩工具。

法律都要訂了，那應該有處罰條例吧？就把那些混帳拖去判死刑啦。

----------


## 迷思

繼續贊成+1 

這條法規可以算是對動物的尊重吧，
而虐待動物等的作為本來就算是犯罪一種啊。

阿拉斯加的動物們應該會覺得蠻開心的。

----------


## Silver．Tain

狼我舉四肢贊成

這種事情用大腦好好想想吧= =

不需要我在多說明了= =

----------


## GOOSE

那些傢伙說不定是別人根本看不上的人渣！！！
才會跑去找無辜的動物（怒）

獸也有獸權！！！

這立法立的好


是說
會不會有動物和人真心相愛的呢？
如果有？！
這算違法嗎（想……

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

贊成立法＋１。

即使有基因屏障，也不能這樣胡來。

鵝的回文有聊齋的感覺？

----------


## whitefang

真心愛動物的人是存在的那樣…
我在外國的一些謎論壇上看過有獸交傾向的人，有不少很愛動物，反對對動物施行性暴力，最爆笑的是
他們甚至會討論若果可以跟動物有孩子，想跟那一種有孩子 XDD
男生好像都是希望有馬孩子居多~

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

支持+1

這種行為不可有的~這樣違法自然種族的習性~

那個人應該腦子有洞吧~會這樣做~

絕對支持當地立法所做的規定

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

贊成贊成!!!
人類是哪根筋不對阿??
自己無聊就跑去找動物做一些噁心的事!
要尊重動物阿!!!

----------


## 布雷克

恩這因該要立法的

如果是界定在性侵的話,如果有動物溝通師就好辦了


因為人類很難跟動物溝通吧

----------


## 極地尋找

雖然禁人獸交是不錯啦(這樣就可以明正言須告了(?_?)

但禁止原因是因為=美國研究顯示，性侵動物的人，通常都有潛在攻擊性，他們找不到發洩性慾的人或兒童後，才用動物發洩性慾。

這樣就有點令人懷疑

防止性侵的最終目的

是防止「無間的性挑戰行為,而再進一步性侵人」
(這算是先拿經驗?)野性攻擊呀....
還是以動物的權益為先?

似乎動物的權益還有代加強......?

----------


## 冽羽泫白

絕對贊成!

人都有權力說不，動物也有。

無論如何，侵犯到另一個個體就是不對的。

只能說，人性真的很扭曲。

可我同時又會思考著：這樣的法律能救多少無辜的動物呢?

雖然出發點是好的，卻不知道實行的成效如何...

((杞人憂天...))

----------


## 殘夜

+1

會性侵動物的人~
應該是有精神不正常
或心理不太正常吧!!

把狗綁在樹上性侵....
太不能人道了...
連想都不敢想= ="

----------


## Alexander

美國動物福利法簡介

動物福利法在一九六六年簽署成為法律。它的初衷是管理實驗室裡動物的照料與使用，它成為美國唯一一條管理動物在實驗、展示、運送與販賣時應如何對待的聯邦法律。其他的法律、政策與準則也許包括了涵蓋另外的物種，或是關於動物照料與使用的說明，但是所有的法律都援用動物福利法作為最低限度可接受的標準。動物福利法修正過四次(1970, 1976, 1985, 1990)，並且可以在美國法典第七章2131到2156條文中找到。

該法由美國農業部，動植物健檢局(APHIS)，動物照料組織(AC)所執行。動物照料組織研擬出詮釋該法及其每一修正版的規定。其提出的規則在聯邦記錄(Federal Register)中刊出，供社會大眾評論。民眾可以在公聽會中提出評論，也可以透過信件、傳真或是電子郵件傳達意見。在分析了評論之後，動物照料組織研擬出最後的規則，這些規則也在聯邦記錄中刊出。最後的規則包括了有關公評的描述與農業部對此的反應，接著是新規則當如何制定為規定。

動物福利法的規定實際上是一本如何遵守該法的手冊。它們每年都在聯邦管理法第九章第一條a小節動物福利中刊出，這一小節一般人把它叫做9CFR。這些規定被區分成四個部分：定義、規定、標準與管理動物福利法之下處理辦法細則。定義部分描述在法律條文中所使用詞彙的精確意義。這一部分非常重要，因為法律定義包括了與該字一般用法不同的例外情形。舉例而言，動物一辭包括了在某些情況，但並非所有情況之下的特定物種，而該辭特別將大鼠(Rattus)屬的大老鼠與小鼠(Musas)屬的小老鼠，以及研究用的鳥類排除在外。至於規定這一部份則包括了底下這些細目：

執照核發、註冊登記、研究設施、看護的獸醫、充份的獸醫照顧、失竊的動物、記錄，遵守標準與持有時期，另外還有各式各樣的題目，像是沒收及銷毀動物，取得並檢查記錄與財產。大部分小章其內容是為特定物種或是物種群提供標準的第三節，其中包括了貓狗，白老鼠與倉鼠，兔子，非人類之靈長動物，海洋哺乳類以及“其他溫血動物”的一般類別的章節。標準則包括了設施與運作，健康與豢養系統以及運輸的標準。最後一節提出可適用於動物福利法第十九節之下宣告行政程序之做法準則。

動物福利法修正版(美國法典第七章 2131-2156條文)

第一條
(a)	此法可以稱為“動物福利法”。
(b)	國會認為接受此法管理之動物與活動，若非為跨州之商業活動即為國際之商業活動，或實質上影響這樣的商業活動或其自由流通，而在此法中所提供之動物與活動管理是有其必要的，為了能防止並消除在如此商業活動上的負擔，並有效地管理如此之商業活動，以便能
(1) 確保供在研究設施之用，或為展出之用，或為寵物之用的動物，得到人道的照顧與待遇﹔
(2) 確保動物在運輸過程中或商業活動中得到人道待遇﹔並
(3)藉著防止遭竊之動物的販售與使用，保護動物主人免於失竊之虞。

國會進一步認為，有此必要如本法所載明去管理，為研究或實驗之目的，或為展示目的，或為當作寵物販賣而豢養之目的，或為任何如此之目的而使用動物之運輸工具，或人或組織對動物之運輸，購買，販售，圈養，照顧，處理以及對待。

國會進一步認為---
(1)	使用動物於某些研究或教學之中，對於增進有關治療人與動物所罹患之疾病或傷害的知識大有助益﹔
(2)不需使用動物之測試方法目前正在且持續被研究開發，此種測試方法較之傳統為了某種目的之動物實驗來得更快，更便宜也更正確，並且研發這些測試方法前景看好，大有機會
(3) 將動物實驗不必要之重複實驗予以消除或減少到最低程度，可以更有效充分地運用聯邦經費﹔並且
(4)有助於符合社會大眾對實驗室動物照顧與待遇之關切的措施，在確保研究得以持續進行上頭，是關係重大的。
(7 U.S.C. ?2131) (P.L. 9-544, ?1,一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十號文 350; P.L. 91-579, ?2, 一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四號文 1560﹔P.L.重新編號與修正 94-279, ?2，一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十號文 417)

第二節	本法所使用之
(a)	法人一詞包括了任何個人，合夥人，公司行號，聯合股份有限公司，企業，協會，信託公司，地產，或其他法律實體﹔
(b)	部長一詞指的是美國農業部部長，或是他的代表，該代表必須美國農業部之職員﹔
(c)	商業活動一詞指的是貿易，交通，運輸或是其他商業行為，該商業行為進行於
(1) 美國一州內之一地與該州之外之一地之間，或是同一州內之數個不同地點之間，但是經過其外的任何地方，或是在任何領土，領地或是哥倫比亞特區之內﹔
       (2) 該商業行為影響貿易，交通，運輸或其他載於第一段之商業行為
     (d) 州一字指的是美國的一州，哥倫比亞特區，波多黎各自治區，維京群島，關島，美屬薩摩亞，或是美國任何的領土或領地﹔(e) “研究機構”一詞意味著任何學校(小學與初中除外)，機構，組織，或是任何人使用或企圖使用活體動物從事研究，測試或實驗，以及任何人(1)購買或運輸活體動物從事商業活動，或是(2)從美國政府部門，局處或是機構獲得輔助金，獎勵，貸款或是合約以從事進行研究，測試或實驗﹔但書：部長得以依規定豁免任何不使用或企圖使用活體貓犬之任何學校，機構，組織，除了底下的情況例外，使用相當數量(該數量由部長決定)或活體動物之學校，機構，組織，或個人，其主要功能為生物醫學之研究或測試，而部長判斷任何如此之豁免無損於該法之目的者﹔
(f)　買賣者一詞意指任何從事商業活動的個人，為了報酬或利潤，為運輸而運送或運輸(運輸工具除外)，購買或販售，或為了購買或販售而商量，(1)　任何犬隻或其他動物，不論是生是死，為研究，教學，展示或作為寵物之用，或(2)任何為了狩獵，看守或繁殖接種之目的，除了底下之例外情況，因為本詞並不包括
(i)寵物零售店，例外情況是販賣任何動物給研究機構，展示者或買賣者之寵物店﹔或
(ii)任何個人，他並不販售，也不商議購買或販售任何野生動物，貓犬，而他在任何一年中從販賣其他動物中所獲得之淨收入不超過五百美金﹔
(g)　動物一詞意味著任何生或死之貓犬，猴子(非人類之靈長哺乳類)，小白老鼠，倉鼠，兔子，或是如此之其他溫血動物，其使用之方式一如部長所決定之方式，或欲意用作研究，測試，實驗或展示之目的或是使用做寵物﹔但此一詞彙不包括不用作研究目的之馬匹及其他農場動物，就像是，但不限於是欲意供作食物或纖維之用的家畜或家禽，或意欲作改良動物營養，接種繁殖，管理或生產效率，或為改良食物或纖維之品質之家畜或家禽。關於犬隻方面，該詞意味著包括用來狩獵，看守或接種繁殖之用在內之所有犬隻﹔
(h) 展示者一詞指的是任何人(公開或私下)為了報償以部長所訂定之方式，向公眾展示任何動物，該動物乃是在商業活動中購得，或該動物意欲之流通影響商業活動，或將影響商業活動，而該詞包括了展示該動物之雜耍團，馬戲團及動物園，不論其營運是否為營利﹔但該詞不包括零售寵物店，贊助之組織或所有個人，其參與州或全國性之商品展，家畜展，牛仔競技賽，純種貓狗展，以及其他商展或展示，其意圖為增進農業藝術與科學，一如部長所得以決定之意圖﹔
(i)“中介處理人”意指任何人，包括美國或任何州或地方政府之部門，局處，或機構(不包括排除在買賣者，研究機構，展示者，拍賣會之營運者或運載者之定義之外之買賣者，研究機構，展示者及任何個人)，其從事任何事業，在此之中其負責監護與商業活動中之運輸有關之動物﹔並且
(j) 運載者一詞意味著任何航空公司，鐵路，汽車交通工具，航運，或其他企業，其從事運輸之事業或受雇運輸任何動物。
(k) “聯邦局處”一詞意指一個行政局處，其定義一如美國法典第五章105條所定義之，而至於任何研究機構意指一個局處，該研究機構從該局處獲得聯邦獎勵金，為從事使用到動物之研究，實驗或測試﹔
(1) “聯邦獎勵金，為從事使用到動物之研究，實驗或測試”一詞意指任何機制(包括補助，獎勵金，貸款，或是合作協定)，在這機制之下提供聯邦基金來贊助底下之研究行為﹔
(m)　“法定人數”一詞指的是大多數的委員﹔ 
(n) “委員會”一詞指的是根據第十三條b小節所成立之動物委員會組織﹔並且
(o) “聯邦研究機構”指的是每一個使用活體動物做實驗研究之美國部門，局處，或是機構。
(7 美國法典 ?2132) (公共法 89-544, ?2, 一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，350;公共法 91-579,  ?3一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款 1560﹔公共法94-279 3,4,一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款，417, 418﹔公共法 99-198，第十七條例，?1756 (a)一九八五年十二月二十三日，第九十九條款，1650)

第三條
部長將在申請人申請時核發執照給予買賣者與展示者，部長得訂定執照之形式與核發之方式，費用則依本法第二十三條所規定﹔
但書，除非買賣者或展示者能證明他的設施符合部長依據本法第十三條所公佈之標準，否則執照不予核發：
但書﹔然而，任何零售寵物店或其他人，其在自己場所內繁殖，養育貓犬，並販售任何貓犬予買賣者或研究機構，從中獲得之收入僅是微不足道者(其比例得由部長決定)，則不需要根據此法獲得一張買賣者或展示者執照。除此之外，部長有權將買賣者或展示者執照授予，不符合在本法意義之下買賣者或展示之個人，但其遵守以上所明定之要求，並以書寫方式同意遵守本法所有之要求，及部長所頒布之底下規定。
(美國法典之七？2133) (公共法89-544, ?3,一九六六年，八月二十四日，第八十條款，351; 公共法 91-579, ?4一九七O年，第八十條款 1561)

第四條　所有買賣者或展示者均不得以在本法下，在商業活動中，販賣或自願販賣或運輸或自願運輸任何動物，給任何研究機構或為展示之用，或用作寵物之用，或在商業活動中購買，販售，自願購買或販售，運輸或自願運輸任何動物，給予或取自任何買賣者或展示者，除非直至該買賣者或展示者已獲得部長核發之執照，且該執照未曾經修改過或吊銷過。
(美國法典 7 ?2134) (公共法 89-544, ?4, 一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，351; 公共法 91-579, ?5, 一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款 1561;公共法 94-279, ?5一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款 418)

第五條
所有買賣者或展示者均不得在獲得任何貓犬後五個工作天之期間內，或是任何部長所明定之期限內，販售或處置該動物：
但書，受本法第十二條所約束之拍賣會經理人，將不須遵守本條之規定。
(美國法典 7 ?2135) (公共法 89-544, ?5,一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，351;公共法 91-579 ?6,一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款 1561)

第六條
未根據本法第三條之規定取得執照之任何研究機構，任何中介處理者，任何運載者將得以依據部長所規定之規則與法規向部長註冊登記。
(美國法典 7 ?2136) (公共法 89-544, ?6, 一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，351;公共法91-579, ?7一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款，1561;公共法 94-279, ?6,一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款 418)

第七條
任何研究機構從任何人購買任何貓犬均屬違法，除非該人為受本法第十二條約束之拍賣會之經理人，或該人持有部長根據本法所核發之有效買賣者或展示者執照，除非該人依據本法第十三條得以豁免取得如此之執照。
(美國法典 7 ?2137) (公共法89-544, ?7,一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，351;公共法91-579 ?8一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款, 1561)

第八條
任何使用動物做研究或實驗或展示之用之美國部門，局處，或機構均不得購買或以購買以外之方式，為如此之目的，自任何人處取得任何貓犬，除非該人為受本法第十二條所約束之拍賣會之經理人，或該人持有部長依據本法所核發之有效買賣者或展示者執照，除非該人依據本法第三條之規定得以豁免取得該執照。
(美國法典 7 ?2138) (公共法 89-544, ?8一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，351;公共法 91-579 ?9一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款，1562)

第九條
當解釋或執行本法之規定，任何人在其工作或職務之範圍內之行為，疏失，不履行法律責任，而該人為其工作或受雇於研究機構，買賣者，或展示者，或任何根據第三條第二節領有執照之買賣者或展示者，或受本法第十二條約束之拍賣會之經理人，或中介處理者或運載者，將被視為是該研究機構，買賣者，展示者，持有執照者，拍賣會之經理人，中介處理者，或運載者，以及個人之行為，疏失或不履行法律責任。
(美國法典 7 ?2139) (公共法 89-544, ?9 一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，351;公共法 91-579, ?10,一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款, 1562;公共法 94-279, ?7一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款，418)

第十條
買賣者及展示者將製作並保留記錄長達一段合理之時間，該記錄包含有關部長得以規定之動物購買，販售，運輸，辨識及先前擁有者之資料。研究機構將製作並保留只與活體貓犬之購買，販售，運輸，辨識與先前擁有者有關之記錄。在部長要求之下，聯邦政府任何管理局處，該局處要求中介處理者及運載者保留填寫於該局處規定之表格上，有關運輸，接受，處理，運送動物之記錄，將要求在該表格內包括，而中介處理者及運載者將在表格內包括，部長藉此而得以有效執行此法之資料。該資料將被保留達一段部長得以規定之合理時期。若聯邦政府之管理局處並未規定有關任何如此表格之要求，中介處理者及運載者將製作並保留記錄一段如部長所得以規定之合理時期，該記錄包含有關以部長得以規定之方式運輸，接受，處理及運送動物之資料。在任何合理之時間，該記錄將可隨時取得供部長檢查與複製之用。
(美國法典第七章 ?2140) (公共法 89-544, ?10, 一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，351;公共法 91-579, ?11, 一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款，1562;公共法 94-279, ?8,一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款, 418)

第十一條
任何在商業活動中，由買賣者或展示者為運輸之目的運送，運輸，購買或販售之動物均將在此時，以部長得以規定之人道方式被標示或辨識：但書，唯有活體之貓犬必須由研究機構標示或辨識。
(美國法典第七章 ?2141) (公共法 89-544, ?11,一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款, 351;公共法 91-579, ?12一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款，1562;公共法 94-279, ?5一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款，418)

第十二條
部長有權頒布人道標準及保存記錄之要求，該標準及要求管理買賣者，研究機構及在拍賣會之展示者，與如此拍賣會之經營者，在商業活動中購買，處理或販售動物。部長亦有權要求拍賣會之經營者取得執照，在該拍賣會中任何貓犬在商業活動中，在部長得以規定之情況下被販售，交易，並以部長依據本法第二十三條得以規定之金額償付。
(美國法典第七章 ?2142) (公共法 89-544, ?12 一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，351;公共法 91-579, ?13 一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款，1562;公共法 94-279, ?5一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款，418)

第十三條
(a) (1) 部長將頒布標準以管理買賣者，研究機構及展示者對動物之人道處理，照顧，對待及運輸。
(2)	在第一段中所描述之標準包括底下之最低要求
(A)　當提供處理，居住，餵養，澆灌，衛生，通風，遮蔽以避風吹雨打，溽暑酷寒，及充分之獸醫照顧，在部長認定必要之時根據物種分離來人道處理，照顧，或是對待動物﹔並請
(B) 由在場獸醫根據部長所頒布之一般標準而決定之方式，應提供犬隻運動，並應提供一個有助於提升靈長動物心理福祉之物理環境。
(3) 除了第二段下的要求之外，第一段所描述關於研究機構中之動物之標準將包括底下之要求
(A) 應提供動物照顧，待遇以及實驗過程之練習，以確保將動物之疼痛與痛苦降到最低點，包括充份之獸醫照顧，使用適當之麻醉劑，止痛劑，或是安定藥劑，或是安樂死﹔
(B) 調查長考慮以其他替代方案，代替任何有可能造成實驗動物之疼痛或痛苦之過程﹔
(C) 在任何可能造成動物痛苦的做法中 (i)在準備如此之過程中應詢問獸醫意見;
(ii) 應提供使用鎮定劑，止痛劑與麻醉劑;
(iii)應由實驗室工作者提供，符合行之已久之獸醫與照料程序之手術前與手術後照顧﹔
(iv) 不應在不用麻醉劑情況下使用癱瘓之動物
(v) 在以科學角度判斷必須使用時而暫不施予鎮定劑，麻醉劑，止痛劑或安樂死，其過程僅能持續進行一段必要之時間﹔
(D) 任何動物均不得使用做大型開刀手術超過一次以上，如此其方得以復原，除非底下之情況---
(i) 科學研究之必要;或
(ii) 其他由部長所決定之特殊情況﹔以及
(E) 只有在根據研究協定所明定之情況下，此標準方得以有例外，任何如此之例外必須在依據第七段所擬之報告中予以詳細解釋，並且在動物委員會組織中建檔。
(4)部長也得以頒布標準來管理中介處理者，空運者或其他運載者在商業活動中之運輸，以及與其有關連之處理，照顧與對待動物，該動物由買賣者，研究機構，展示者，拍賣會之經營者，或其他人，或美國，或任何州或地方政府之部門，局處或機構所委託，在商業活動中作運輸之用。部長將有權力依其所認為必要者頒布如此之規則與規定，以確保在商業活動中之運輸過程中，對動物之人道待遇，包括關於貨櫃，飼料，飲水，休息，通風，溫度與處理之要求。
(5) 在頒布並執行依據本條所訂之各項標準時，部長在指明的時候，被授權及獲指示去請教包括外聘顧問在內的專家。
(6) (A)本法中之任何條文均不得
(i) 被解釋為授權部長去頒布，有關研究機構自身所決定之實際研究或實驗之計畫，大綱，綱領或是實行之規則，規定，或命令，惟本條第七段中所載之但書為例外﹔
(ii) 被解釋為授權部長去頒布有關研究機構自身所決定之實際研究或實驗之實行之規則，規定或命令，惟本小節從(A)與(C)(ii)分段到第三段(v)與第七段所載之但書為例外﹔
(iii)　授權部長在檢查時打斷實際研究或實驗之行為。
(B)本法之任何規則，規定，命令或部分均不得被解釋為，要求研究機構，公開公佈或是向動物委員會組織公佈，其有利或機密之貿易秘密，或商業或金融
資料。
(7) (A)部長將得以要求每個研究機構在接受檢查時，證明並至少每年提出一次報告，研究機構在實際研究或實驗過程當中，遵守本法之條文，並遵守職業上所能接受管理對動物之照顧，對待與使用之標準。
(B) 在遵守(A)分段規定時，該研究機構將得提供
(i) 可能會在任何動物身上造成疼痛或痛苦之過程的資料，以及證明調查長考慮到這些程序之替代方法之確實證據;
(ii)令部長滿意之確實證據，顯示該機構堅守本條所載之標準﹔並
(iii)解釋任何未能遵守本條所頒布之標準之脫軌行為。
(8) 第一段將不會禁止任何州(或是該州之政治次級單位)，不得在部長依據第一段所頒布之標準外，另外頒布標準。
(b) (1)部長將得要求每個研究機構組織至少一個委員會。每個委員會將由該研究機構之總裁任命，組成的委員不得少於三人。該委員會之委員將擁有足夠之能力，在由該研究機構之需要所決定之實驗研究中，評估動物照顧，待遇與做法，並且在有關該研究機構所使用之動物主體之福祉上，能符合社會之期待。關於委員會之成員---
(A) 至少一名委員必須是獸醫﹔
(B)　至少一名委員---
(i) 不得與該機構有是其中委員會之一名委員以外之任何關係---
(ii) 不得是與該機構有關之個人之直系親屬﹔並且
(iii) 有意願在適當照顧與對待動物一事上，代表一般社會大眾之利益而行事﹔並且
(C) 在委員會成員超過三人的時候，不得有三人同時來自該機構之同一個行政單位。
(2) 委員會之所有正式行動都應該要求法定人數，包括根據第三段所做之檢查。
(3) 委員會至少每半年一次檢查該機構所有動物研究區域及各項動物設施，並且考核以作為檢查之部分工作---
(A) 涉及造成動物痛苦之做法，並且
(B) 動物之環境，以確保遵守本法之條文將動物之疼痛與痛苦降到最低點。假如研究動物之環境是自然環境，而研究區域不易進入的話，部長得以對如此之研究區域之檢查要求做出例外情事。
(3)	(A) 委員會將針對每次在該研究機構之檢查做出檢查認證報告。如此之報報將---
(i) 由參與這次檢查之大多數委員簽字通過﹔
(ii) 包括任何觸法所頒布之標準之報告，或部長要求之確實證據，包括任何動物照顧或待遇之不足條件，任何偏離原先得到同意之建議之研究做法，而該做法對動物之福祉有不良影響，任何對機構所發出有關如此之條件及任何後來所作之修正對該機構所發出之通知﹔
(iii) 包括委員會任何少數人的意見﹔並且
(iv) 包括任何其他與委員會活動有關之資料
(B) 如此之報告將在研究機構存檔至少三年，並且可供動植物健康檢查局及任何資助之聯邦局處調閱檢視。
(C) 為了能給予研究機構有機會改正任何依據第三段所發現之不足與偏差之處，委員會將通知研究機構之行政代表，任何不足之處及偏離本法條文之處。假如在通知並給予改正之機會之後，如此之不足或偏差依然未獲得改善，委員會將(以書面方式)通知動植物健康檢查局與資助之聯邦局處如此之不足與偏差之處。
(5) 檢查結果將提供農業部檢查員在檢查時參考之用。農業部檢查員將把委員會包括未改正之不足與偏差之處報告在內之檢查記錄，轉交給動植物健康檢查局及任何資助該計畫之聯邦局處，告知在該計畫中出現如此為改正之不足與偏差之處。
(c ) 若是該研究機構為聯邦研究機構，將成立聯邦委員會，而其組織與責任將與本條之(b)小條所規定的一樣，不同的是聯邦委員會將把不足與偏差之處報告予進行該研究之聯邦局處之首長，而非報告予動植物健康檢查局。進行研究之聯邦局處之首長將負責---
(1) 所有該機構當採行之改正措施﹔及
(2) 允許調查協定之所有例外情事。
(d)每個研究機構將依據部長之要求提供訓練，訓練科學家，動物技師，及其他涉及在該機構內照顧與對待動物之人員。如此之訓練將包括底下之教導---
(1) 動物養護與實驗之人道做法﹔
(2) 研究或測試辦法，該辦法將動物之使用降到最低程度或根本消除，或限制在動物身上造成之疼痛或痛苦﹔
(3) 使用根據本條(e)小節規定所成立之國家農業圖書館之資料服務處﹔及
(4) 動物照顧與待遇之不足之處應如何報告之辦法。
(e) 部長將在國家農業圖書館成立資料服務處。如此之服務處將與國家醫學圖書館合作，提供底下之資訊---
(1)	與雇用員工有關之資料﹔
(2)	可避免無意重複由研究機構之需要所決定之動物實驗﹔及
(3)　關於動物實驗之改良辦法，其中包括可以做到底下諸點之辦法---
(A) 減少或取代動物之使用﹔及
(B) 減少造成動物之疼痛與痛苦，像是麻醉及止痛之程序。
(f) (請看最後一頁之腳註) 一旦資助一項研究計畫之聯邦局處斷定，在該特定之計畫中之動物照顧，待遇或做法之條件，不符合本法所頒布之標準，雖然部長或如此之聯邦局處發出通知給予該研究機構，並給予改正之機會，該局處仍得以暫緩或取消聯邦政府對該計畫之資助。任何因為根據前文採取之行動而喪失聯邦資助之研究機構，將有權根據美國法典第五章由701條至706條之規定提出上訴。
(f)任何貓犬或農業部規定中所指定之其他種類或類別之動物，均不得由任何買賣者，研究機構，展示者，拍賣會之經營者，或是美國，或任何州，或任何地方政府之部門，局處，或機構，運送給任何中介處理者，或運載者在商業活動中做運輸之用，或由任何如此之處理者，或運載者接收自任何如此之個人，部門，局處或機構，以進行如此之運輸，除非該動物伴有領有營業執照之獸醫所核發之證書，證明他在一指明之日期檢查過該動物，而該日期將不得超過運送前十天，而在檢查時，該動物並未染有任何會危及該動物或其他動物，或危害公共衛生之
傳染病或肢體畸形：但書，然而，部長得以在規定中所訂定之情況下，依規定提供此一證書要求之例外情事，針對運送至研究機構之動物，其目的為進行所需之動物不適合如此之證書之研究，測試或實驗。中介處理者及運載者得根據農業部依照本法第十條之規定，將需妥善保管所獲取之證書。
任何貓犬或農業部規定中所指定之其他種類或類別之動物，均不得被任何人交付至任何中介處理者或運載者，在商業活動中從事運輸，除非假如它們不到部長得依規定所訂定之年紀而交付至登記有案之研究機構。部長將得以為本條之目的，指定其他種類或類別之動物，並得以為特定種類或類別之貓犬或指定之動物，訂定不同之年紀，當他斷定如此之行動有其必要或是適當做法，以確保他們在商業活動中之運輸中人道對待動物。
(h)任何涉及在商業活動中運輸動物之中介處理者或運載者，均不得參與任何安排或從事任何做法，在此安排或做法之下，在將該動物交付予受委託者之同時，償付或結清該動物之花費，或運輸該動物之花費，除非委託者以書面方式保證，不在通知受委託者動物運抵之四十八小時之內，不收取運輸任何動物之費用，其費用在必要時還包括運回之費用，以及償付運載者為照顧，餵養及存放該動物而自掏腰包之開銷之足夠金額。
(美國法典第七章 2134) (公共法 89-544,?3一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，352;公共法 91-579, ?4,一九七O十二月二十四日，第八十四條款，1562;公共法 94-279, 9, 10,一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款，418; 公共法99-198,第十七章，?1752,一九八五年十二月二十三日，第九十九條款 1645)

第十四條
任何擁有動物實驗室設施之美國部門，局處，或機構將得遵守部長針對研究機構，依據第十三條(a), (f), (g),及(h)小節所頒布之標準及其他要求行事。任何展示動物之美國部門，局處或機構將得遵守部長依據第十三條(a), (f), (g),及(h)小節所頒布之標準行事。
(美國法典第七章2144) (公共法 89-544 ?4, 一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款 352;公共法 91-579, ?15,一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款，1563;公共法 94-279, ?19,一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款 423;公共法 99-198，第十七章，?1758, 一九八五年十二月二十三日，第九十九條款 1650)

第十五條
(a)	部長為執行本法之目的而依照第十三條之規定訂定標準時，將諮詢與動物福利有關之其他聯邦部門，局處或機構並與之合作，該動物用作研究，實驗或展示之用，或是與其他行政單位合作，該單位之法令管理與任何動物有關之商業活動中之運輸或處置。部長在發布規定之前，將徵詢衛生署署長的意見。在頒布管理與動物有關之空運與處置標準之前，部長將徵詢交通部長的意見，
交通部長有權力在被徵詢後三十天內通知農業部長，他不同意其中任何一條標準，且有必要修改其法條以利於飛行安全。跨州通商委員會，交通部，及聯邦海事委員會，在他們個別的權力範圍之內，將採取適當之行動，以執行部長所訂定有關受規範之個人之標準。
(b) 部長有權力與各個州及其次級行政單位之官員合作，以達成本法及同一主題之任何州，或地方或城市規定或法令之目的。
(美國法典第七章) (公共法 89-544,?15一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，352;公共法 91-579, ?16,一九七O十二月二十四日，第八十四條款，1562;公共法 94-279, ?11,一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款，419; 公共法98-443, ?9(i)　一九八四年十月四日，第九十八條款，1708;公共法99-198,第十七章, ?1757一九八五年十二月二十三日，第九十九條款 1650)

第十六條
部長得以根據他認為是必要的進行調查或檢查,以判斷是否任何受本法第十二條約束之買賣者,展示者,中介處理者,運載者,研究機構,或拍賣會之經營者已經觸犯,或正觸犯本法之任何條文,或根據其所訂定之任何規定,或標準,而為此之目的，部長得以在任何合理的時候，進入公司行號與機構之地點，取得動物，並調閱該買賣者，展示者，中介處理者，運載者，研究機構，拍賣會之經營者根據第十條要求而保存之記錄。部長將每年最少一次檢查每個研究機構，而在不足之處或偏離本法所頒布之標準者，將進行必要之追蹤檢查，直到所有之不足之處與偏離標準者獲得改正為止。部長得以頒布他認為有必要之規則與規定，允許檢查員以人道方式沒收或銷毀任何受苦痛之動物，而該動物之苦痛乃肇因於人們未能遵守本法之條文，或根據本法所公佈之規定或標準，假如(1) 該動物為買賣者所持有，(2)該動物為展示者所持有，(3)該動物為一研究機構所持有，而該機構不再需要該動物來進行已經使用過該動物之研究，測試或實驗，(4) 該動物為一拍賣會之經營者所持有，或(5)該動物為中介處理者或運載者所持有。
(b)　任何人以暴力攻擊，抗拒，反對，阻礙，威嚇，或干涉任何根據本法進行，或執行其公務者，將被科以五千美元以下之罰款，或被判三年以下之有期徒刑，或兩者並罰。任何人在做以上之行為時，若使用致命或危險之武器，將被科以一萬美元以下之罰款，或判以十年以下之有期徒刑，或兩者並罰。任何人殺害正在進行或執行根據本法所訂之公務者，將依據美國法典第十八章，1111及1114號條文之規定接受懲罰。(c)為能有效行政，並執行本法，並根據本法所頒布之規定與標準，標題為《成立聯邦貿易委員會，以明定其權力與職責所在，及其他目的之法》之本法第6,8,9,10條之條文(美國法典第十五章 48-50;第三十八條款721-723之修正版)(第六條自(c)段至(h)段，第九條之最後一段，及第二章《一九七O年犯罪組織控制法》之條文為例外) (美國法典第十八章 60001及下列等等，第六十二條款, 856)，適用於部長在行政並執行本法之條文時之司法管轄權，權力與職責，並適用於受制於此權力之任何個人，公司行號，或企業。部長得以依據本法在美國之任何地方進行任何職責所需之調查，包括任何領土或領地，哥倫比亞特區，或是波多黎各自治區。根據一九一四年九月二十六日修正之本法之第九第十條所賦予美國地方法院之權力，美國任何一地方法院得以為本法之目的而運用之。美國地方法院，關島地方法院，維京群島地方法院，美屬薩摩亞最高法院，及其他領土美國法院都具備執行本法並防止及限制觸犯本法之情事之司法管轄權，在所有其他因本法而生的案例中具有司法管轄權，惟本法第十九條規定者為例外。
(美國法典2146) (公共法 89-544,?16一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，352;公共法 91-579, ?17,一九七O十二月二十四日，第八十四條款，1563;公共法 94-279, ?12,一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款，420; 公共法99-198, 第十七章, ?1753一九八五年十二月二十三日，第九十九條款 1649)

第十七條
部長將頒布規則與規定，要求受制於本法第十二條規定之買賣者，展示者，研究機構，拍賣會之經營者，在尋找走失動物之合法組成之執法單位，在合理的時候提出要求時，允許其動物及記錄接受檢查。
(美國法典第七章2147) (公共法89-544, ?17,一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款 352;公共法91-57, ?18,一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款, 1564)

第十八條　相關之公共法 L.91579 類似之規定載入第十三條。公共法91-579, 如上所載19,一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款

第十九條
(a)	假如部長有理由相信任何人，根據本法第十二條之規定，領有買賣者，展示者或拍賣會之經營者之執照，而已經觸犯，或正觸犯本法之任何法規，或任何部長據此頒布之規則或規定或標準，部長將得以暫時吊銷該人之執照，但是不超過二十一日，而在通知並有機會申訴之後，吊銷之期限得以依其所指明之期限予以延長，若當事人執意不改觸法之情事，得以註銷該執照。
(b)	受本法第十二條約束之任何買賣者，展示者，研究機構，中介處理者，運載者或拍賣會之經營者，觸犯本法之任何法規，或任何規則，規定或部長據此頒布之標準，部長得以對每一觸法情事，處以兩千五百美金以下之民事處分，而部長也得以下令，當事人當停止並終止持續觸法之情事。每次觸法之情事，以及觸法情事持續之每一天，都將被視為是個別之犯法行為。除非當事人被通知或有機會就據稱是違法行為提出申訴，否則將不處以處分，也不發出停止或終止命令，部長處以處分並發出停止終止令之命令，應當是最後確定也是定案的，除非當事人就部長之命令，向適當之美國上訴法庭提出上訴。部長需根據涉案者事業之大小規模，違犯情事之輕重，該人之誠懇與否以及是否有前科記錄，就處分之適當性予以充分之考慮。部長有權就任何民事處分予以從輕發落。若犯法者未能支付根據此條所下之確定命令所處以之罰款，部長將要求司法部長，在美國地方法院或其他美國法院，在任何當事人所在所住或營業之地區，提出民事訴訟，收取罰金，而該法院有聽訟及判決此訴訟之司法權。任何人知法而犯法，未能遵守部長根據此條之規定所下之停止終止命令者，每一項違法情事將處以一千五百美金之民事罰款，未能遵守命令期間之每一天也將被視為是一項個別之違法情事。
(c)	任何受本法第十二條約束之經銷者，展示者，研究機構，中介處理者，運載者或拍賣會之經營者，若對部長根據此條所下之最後命令感到不滿委屈，得以在該命令下達之後六十天之內，在適當之美國上訴法院，該據美國法典第二十八章2341號，2343號至2350號之條文，尋求重審該命命，而該法庭將有專有之司法權，禁止，撤銷，暫緩執行(全部或部分)，或判斷部長命令之有效性。
(d)	任何受本法第十二條約束之買賣者，展示者，拍賣會之經營者，知法犯法地觸犯本法之任何規定，在罪名確立時，將被判以一年以下之有期徒刑，或被罰以兩千五百美金以下之罰款，或判有期徒刑並科以罰金。如此之違法情事一開始時將在最大可行程度內，在地方法官前提出，如美國法典第二十八章636號及第十八章3401號及3402號條文所規定，並且在司法部長同意之下，得以由美國農業部之律師在審判及上訴至地方法院時，提出公訴。
(美國法典第七章2149) (公共法89-544, ?19,一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款 352;公共法91-579, ?20,一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款, 1564;公共法94-279, ?13, 一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款420;公共法99-198,第十七章，?1755,一九八五年十二月二十三日，第九十九條款, 1650)

第二十條已廢止。類似之規定載入公共法94-279第十九條。?14,一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款, 421

第二十一條
部長有權依其認為有此之必要而頒布規則，規定與命令，以達成本法之目的。
(美國法第七章2151)(公共法89-544, ?21一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款, 353)

第二十二條
假若本法之任何規定，或任何該規定應用於任何個人或環境時，被視為是無效時，本法其餘部分，及其在規定被視為無效者以外之個人或環境之應用，都將不得予以施行。
(美國法典第七章2152) (公共法89-544, ?22,一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款, 353)

第二十三條
部長得以索取，科以並派人收取核發執照之合理費用。該費用將依公平之原則，考量申請執照之事業之型態與性質而予以調整，此款項將存入財政部，計入雜項收入。此筆款項得以依國會臨時之規定授權予以動用：但書：授權農業部長由農業部動支此款項以執行本法第二十六條之規定時，在截至一九七六年九月三十日為止之過渡季中，金額不得超過十萬元，在每一會計年度中，金額不得超過四十萬元。
(美國法典第七章2153) (公共法89-544, ?23,一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款，353;公共法94-279, ?18一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款，423)

第二十四條
第十條及第十三條所提及之規定，將由部長在合理之期限內盡速制定完成，但期限自本法實施之日起不得超過六個月以上。本法之增修得以視其必要或適當而不時予以進行增修。買賣者須在規定頒布之九十天後，開始遵行本法之法規及規定。研究機構須在規定頒布之六個月後，開始遵行本法之法規及規定(一九六六年八月二十四日)，除非假如部長判斷有證據顯示，此未遵守部長根據本法第十三條所規定之標準之研究機構，將在合理期限內達到其標準，而部長特准該研究機構展延期限。儘管本條之其他規定，中介處理者，運載者，及依一九七六年所修訂之動物福利法修正案，與依本法所頒布之規定所提及之與中介處理者及運載者活動有關之其他人，須在修正後之本法第十三條，有關中介處理者及運載者之規定頒布之九十天後，開始遵行本法之法規及規定，而此規定頒布之時間將不得晚於一九七六年四月二十二日後之九個月後。買賣者，展示者，拍賣會之營運者及研究機構須在一九七六年四月二十二日後九十天截止後，開始遵行修訂後之本法之其他法規及依此頒布之規定。但書，然而所有人將在上述九十天期限截止之日開始遵行修正後之本法第十三條(f) (g) (h)段及第二十六條之規定。在所有其他方面，上述之修正案將在一九七六年四月二十二日開始生效。
(美國法典第七章2154) (公共法 89-544, ?24一九六六年八月二十四日，第八十條款, 353;公共法94-279, ?15一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款, 421)

第二十五條
每年三月之前，部長將向參議院議長及眾議院議長提出有關下列事項之詳細並面面俱到之書面報告---
(1)	辨識部長根據本法第三及第十二條而核發執照之研究機構，展示者及其他人士與組織﹔
(2)	部長根據本法第十六條之規定所進行之所有調查及檢查之性質與處所，以及部長收到之所有有關本法第十三條之報告﹔
(3)	建議立法以改進本法及其相關之規定之實施
(4)	建議並做出有關航空器環境之決議，以其與在空中運輸中攜載活畜有關。
這份報告及任何支持之文件，資料或調查結果將不向任何其他人，非聯邦政府機關或組織公開，除非並直到參眾議院之適當委員會予以公開之時。
(美國法典第七章2155)(公共法89-544, ?25,加入公共法91-579, ?22,一九七O年十二月二十四日，第八十四條款, 1565;公共法94-279, ?16一九七六年四月二十二日，第九十條款,  421)

第二十六條
(a)	任何人明知故犯地贊助或在鬥獸競技中展示動物，以從事跨州或國際貿易者，將是違法的。
(b)	任何人明知故犯地在跨州或國際貿易中販售，購買，運輸，或運送至另一人，或為運輸之目的自另一人處接受任何犬隻或其他動物，已達成其讓該犬隻或其他動物加入鬥獸競技之目的，將是違法的。
(c)	任何人明知故犯地使用美國郵政總局或跨州組織之郵務服務，以達成宣傳或以任何方式鼓勵鬥獸競技之目的，將是違法的，除非該鬥獸競技是在美國國境以外舉行。
(d)	雖有本條(a) (b) (c)小節之規定，以上諸小節所禁止之活動，即有關使用活禽從事鬥獸競技者，只有在鬥獸活動於明令禁止該活動之州內舉行，才將是違法的。
(e)	任何觸犯(a) (b) (c)小節者，將就其犯下之每一項違法情事，將被科以五千元以下之罰鍰，或判一年以下之徒刑，或罰款併判刑。
(f)	部長或任何他所授權之其他人，將依部長視為有其必要者，判斷是否認何人已經觸犯，或正觸犯本節之任何規定，而部長得取得聯邦調查局，財政部，或美國其他執法機關，州與地方政府機關，在以上機關同意合作之下，進行如此之調查。搜索及查扣任何有理由相信涉入觸犯本節規定之任何動物之命令狀，得由美國或州記錄法院之任何法官，或在該被尋找之動物被發現之地區的美國地方法官發出。任何聯邦法院執行官，或任何依本節規定授權以進行調查者，得以申請並執行如此之命令狀，而以該命令狀查扣之任何動物，將由美國聯邦法院執行官或其他獲得授權之人暫時保管，由法院根據本小節之規定，暫停任何對於該動物之處置。
在該動物暫代保管期間，將提供包括獸醫治療在內的必要照顧。任何涉入觸犯本節規定之動物，在向任何美國地方法院或其他美國法院提出告訴之時，將有可能遭到起訴而被沒收充公，一旦該動物涉入其中之司法審判判定予以沒收，該動物將被販賣作為合法目的之用，或依法院所指示，以任何人道方式處理之。美國政府為照顧依本節規定查扣沒收動物而產生之花費，將可向飼主追討回來，假如他出現在沒收過程中，或是在司法審判所帶來之民事訴訟中，飼主被人發現，居住或從事生意買賣。
(g)本條名詞解釋
(1)“鬥獸競技”一詞意指任何牽涉到至少兩隻動物互相打鬥之活動，並且是為消遣，賭博或娛樂之目的而進行，除非該詞不被認為包括了其主要目的為使用一隻以上之動物，以獵取其他動物之活動，其他像是水禽，鳥類，浣熊或狐狸之動物﹔
(2) “跨州或國際貿易”一詞意指---
(A)一州內之任何地方與另一州內之任何地方之間之任何移動，或經過另一州在同一州內不同地方間的移動﹔或(B)從國外到到任何一州之移動﹔
(3)“跨州聯絡工具”意指從事跨州或國際貿易之電報、電話、收音機或電視﹔
(4) “州”一字意指美國之任何一州，哥倫比亞特區，波多黎各自治區，或是美國任何的領土或領地﹔
(5) “動物”一字意味著任何鳥類，或任何除了人以外之活的犬隻或其他動物﹔以及
(6) 任何人從事本條所禁止之任何活動並不會連帶使得作為買賣者，展示者或其他身分之該人受本法其他條之約束。
(h) (1) 本條之規定將不會取代或作廢任何與鬥獸競技有關之州政府，地方或市政府之立法或地方條例，底下情況例外：以上各單位下之要求與本條或任何法規，規定或標準發生直接或沒有轉圜餘地之衝突時。
(美國法典第七章2156)(公共法89-544, ?26(a)-(h)(1)5,一九七六年四月二十二日增修之公共法94-279, ?17,，第九十條款,  421)
附註：公共法94-279也修改了美國法典第三十九章第3001(a)條有關不得郵寄之物質之規定。

第二十七條(a)任何動物委員會組織之成員，洩漏研究機構之任何機密情報，包括與底下有關或相關之任何情報，將視為違法之情事：
(1) 買賣機密，過程，作業，工作型態或器具﹔或
(2) 研究機構之身分，機密統計數字，任何收入之數目或來源，利潤，損失或開銷。
(b) 該委員會之任何成員做出下列事項將視為違法之情事---
(1) 為自身利益使用或企圖使用﹔或
(2) 向任何其他人洩漏任何根據本條(a)小節受保護為機密之情報。
(c)違反本節(a)或(b)之小節者就可受底下之懲罰---
(1) 開除該委員會之會籍﹔
(2) (A)將科以一千元以下之罰鍰及處以一年以下之有期徒刑﹔或
(B)若如此之違法情事為明知故犯者，將科以一萬元以下之罰鍰及三年以下之有期徒刑。
(d) 任何人包括任何研究機構，因為對方觸犯本條規定之緣故，而造成其業務或財產受損，得以向對方要求彌補實際及連帶之損害賠償以及包括合理律師費在內之訴訟費用。
(e) 任何人因為對方觸犯本節規定之緣故，而造成其業務或財產受損者，本節之任何條文均都不得被解釋來影響該個人之其他任何權利。(d)小節將不得被解釋來限制使用起因於或與違反本節(a)及(b)小節相關之任何權利。
(美國法典第七章2157)(公共法89-544, ?27一九八五年十二月二十三日增訂之公共法99-198，第十七章 ?1754，第九十九條款, 1649)

第二十八條　寵物之保護
(a) 持有時期
(1) 要求---在第二段描述之實體取得任何貓犬，該實體將得持有並照顧該貓犬達不少於五天之時日，以便在該實體將其持有之貓犬販賣予買賣者之前，讓該貓犬得以被其原有飼主取回或由其他個人來收養。
(2) 所描述之實體。
第一段所描述之實體乃為
(A)	任何由州縣市政府所擁有並經營之寵物認領欄或收容所﹔
(B)任何為照顧動物之目的而設立之私人實體，像是人道團體，或是任何與經營寵物認領欄或收容所並自願出讓動物之州縣市政府簽約者﹔及
(C)任何領有農業部核發執照之研究機構。
(b) 證明文件
(1)整體而言，買賣者不得出售，提供或供應任何個人或實體隨意取得之貓犬，除非該名買賣者能向購買者提出符合第二段規定並說明遵守(a)小節規定之有效證明文件。
(2)要求---一份有效之證明文件需包含底下各項內容
(A)買賣者之姓名，地址及農業部執照或註冊登記號碼(如果有此號碼的話)﹔
(B)購買貓犬者之姓名，地址及農業部執照或註冊登記號碼(如果有此號碼的話)，以及其簽名，
(C)提供購買者購買之貓犬之描述，此描述將包括底下各項內容
(i)該貓犬之種類或品種﹔
(ii)該貓犬之性別﹔
(iii)該貓犬之出生年月日(假如知道的話)，
(iv)該貓犬之顏色及顯著特徵，及
(v) 任何部長依規定斷定為適當之任何其他資料﹔
(D) 買賣者向其購買或以其他方式取得之個人，寵物認領欄或收容所之姓名地址，並能證明該個人，寵物認領欄或收容所已被知會，該貓犬可能被使用於研究或教學目的﹔
(E)在(D)小段中提到之購買或取得之日期﹔
(F) 寵物認領欄或收容所開具之聲明(假如買賣者從該處取得貓犬的話)，它符合(a)小節之要求，及
(G) 任何農業部長依規定斷定為適當之任何其他資料。
(3) 記錄。---第一段所要求之證明文件之原本，將陪同買賣者將販賣，提供或以其他方式供應之貓犬一起運送，並且應由研究機構為執行之目的，持有並保存長達至少一年的時期。
(4)轉送。----在一個研究機構將動物轉送給另一個研究機構的情況下，該證明文件的影本也應陪同一起轉送。
(5)修改。---證明文件之要求得以予以修改以反映在辨識技術上像是微晶片之科技進步，假如部長斷定一如本節所描述之充分資料，將可透過該技術而收集到，傳送或保存。
(c)規定之強制執行。---
(1) 整體而言。---不遵守本節之要求，或在依(b)小節要求之證明文件中夾雜入假資料的買賣者，將依第十九條的規定予以懲罰。
(2) 累犯。---任何違反本條規定一次以上者，在每一隻以違反本條規定之方式取得或出售之貓犬上，將科以五千元罰鍰。
(3) 永遠註銷。---任何違反本條規定之買賣者，其買賣執照將被永久註銷。
(e)	規定。---本條規定實施之日後一百八十天之內，部長將頒布執行本條之規定。

第二十九條
申請強制禁止命令之權力。---
(a) 要求。---當任何時候，部長有理由相信任何買賣者，運載者，展示者或中介處理者正在買賣偷竊的動物，或是將任何動物的健康置於重大危險中，而違反了本法或據此頒布之規定或標準，部長將知會司法部長，司法部長得以向該買賣者，運載者，展示者或中介處理人所居住或執業所在地之地方法院，提出暫時禁止或強制禁止命令，以禁止任何人從事違反本法或據此制定之規定與標準之行為。
(b)	禁令之發出。法院在經過正確之了解後，將在不收保證金的情況下依據(a)小節的規定，發出暫時禁止命令或強制禁止命令。該強制禁止命令將持續有效，直至根據第十九條提出抗告而遭部長駁回為止，或是部長所下之終止或停止命令已成定案並生效，或是在上訴審理後遭到擱置為止。農業部的律師得以在司法部長的同意下，在美國地方法院中代表部長出庭，以處理任何根



以上為美國動物福利法.
美國在動物福利上已經作的算作不錯了國家吧?
性侵害動物基本上就人道觀點來講是錯的.

----------


## 亞德爾

贊成立法+1(雖然沒住在那邊)
人有人權所以動物有動物權
那個男的太變態了吧!
難道是龍發堂出來的?

----------


## 風獄

這種法律如果能用再 殺害動物罰1萬美金不知該有多好呢-.-
但這種事情以人類來說....
他們的想法可能要思考很久才會想到吧
(只知道"人權"而完全遺忘了"生物權")
但是這種法律能通過也是前進一步了
以後希望多通過一些動物方面的保護法律
大家多多反應這類的法律給政府知道吧

----------


## 洛肯

很嚴重的
竟然為了讓人類不要性侵獸而立法...


不覺得很可恥嗎?
回去好好讀讀 "孟子"
(中國三千年的美德)

----------

